# günstige MTB Rahmen



## mäling (16. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

wer kann mir sagen, wo es ONLINE günstige MTB - Rahmen (Hardteil o. Fully) gibt ?

Rahmeneinsatz: CC und Alpencross.

Wie sind die Produkte von RED BULL (ROSE VERSAND)  ? 

Gruß mäling


----------



## mankra (17. Januar 2002)

www.ciclib.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäling (17. Januar 2002)

Hallo mankra,

thank you for the adress - werd´s dort versuchen - 

Gruss mäling


----------



## mankra (17. Januar 2002)

Die Rahmen sind schön verarbeitet und Ihr Geld mehr als wert.
Der Bruder meiner Freundin hat schon 3 da gekauft.


----------



## mäling (17. Januar 2002)

Hi mankra,

habe ´jetz bei www.ciclib.de für´n Viergelenker angfragt - bin mal gespannt ! 

Was auf den Fotos zu sehen war ist echt stark - die Preise sind zum Teil nicht zu glauben - so wird´s auch ´en bisschen leichter meine Frau zu überzeugen, dass ich´ nen neuen Rahmen brauch..

Nochmals merci für den Tipp. 

Schönes Wochenende wünscht mäling


----------

